# John's Bat Cave



## John S (May 31, 2006)

Be it ever so humble......

Hitachi 50V500 LCD-RP
Harman/Kardon AVR 7300
Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD
Definitive Technology:
BP 2004 towers
CLR 2002 center
BP 2X surrounds
JVC XVN-40 DVD player
Toshiba SD-4960 SACD/DVD-A player
Pioneer PDF-100 CD (an old 100 disc player I can't part with)
Scientific Atlanta 3250HD cable STB
Tripp-Lite HT1000UPS
Decent cables, but nothing high-end

Next up:
acoustic treatment


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

In the voice of Naploleon Dynamite..... lucky..


----------

